# Clay Paky Aleda K20 Programming



## KGacho (May 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to program the K20 on a GrandMA2 or Hog4?
I want to know how to access the individual LEDs on the fixture and,
basically, get the same effects that you see on the demo videos.

Thanks all.


----------



## soundlight (May 17, 2014)

What specific effects are you trying to achieve? Do you have a specific event you're using them for and an effect that the event requires?

I've worked with the B-EYE K20s (see my demo video here), and I used internal macros for the whole thing. The fixture has what it calls the "Shapes" mode, which lets you play back static shapes or animations on the front of the fixture, and set the color of the animations and the color of the background and the intensity of each. It's really slick if you set your personalities up right - I use one for the main part of the fixture and another "fixture" for the shapes portion of control, so that I have color picker control over both sections and it's easier to make presets/palettes. However, it's fairly easy to set up the pixel mapping - you just have to be willing to use only 3 fixtures per universe. If you'll be using an MA, you can set up a pixel map layout and feed bitmap effects to an array of b-eye fixtures. Set the fixtures to the proper mode (RGB or RGBW pixel control), and you'll be able to run all of the pixels individually.


----------



## shaunthay (May 20, 2014)

Well. There is a built mode in the fixture which stores the inbuilt macros. Or either way, you can set the fixture to the diffrent personality( not really sure which mode, check the manual). Once you set the perosonality on the fixture, check on the desk too. Once you do that, you should be good to go


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (May 22, 2014)

soundlight said:


> What specific effects are you trying to achieve? Do you have a specific event you're using them for and an effect that the event requires?
> 
> I've worked with the B-EYE K20s (see my demo video here), and I used internal macros for the whole thing. The fixture has what it calls the "Shapes" mode, which lets you play back static shapes or animations on the front of the fixture, and set the color of the animations and the color of the background and the intensity of each. It's really slick if you set your personalities up right - I use one for the main part of the fixture and another "fixture" for the shapes portion of control, so that I have color picker control over both sections and it's easier to make presets/palettes. However, it's fairly easy to set up the pixel mapping - you just have to be willing to use only 3 fixtures per universe. If you'll be using an MA, you can set up a pixel map layout and feed bitmap effects to an array of b-eye fixtures. Set the fixtures to the proper mode (RGB or RGBW pixel control), and you'll be able to run all of the pixels individually.



Pixel mapped K20's are only 3 to a universe?!


----------



## JohnD (May 22, 2014)

The BEye K20 in extended mode uses 120 channels, in RGBW mode extended it is up to 169 channels.


----------



## techieman33 (May 22, 2014)

TheTheaterGeek said:


> Pixel mapped K20's are only 3 to a universe?!



The magic panels are 2 per universe. All of the pixel mapping sucks up channels fast.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (May 25, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> The magic panels are 2 per universe. All of the pixel mapping sucks up channels fast.



So is it 4 channels per led(RGBW)?


----------

